# husband needs to separate, all I need is him



## marie122 (Jul 5, 2012)

Glen and I lived together a total of 8 years, we got married in Vegas 3 years ago. Both have been married twice before and we made a commitment to make this marraige last for life. I thought he loved me, was consumed by love, at least that is always how he made me feel. The past year my sister relocated to Florida and Ive spent long periods of time helping her with the move, Ive made some friends and approached the subject of us buying a home there to eventually live after his retirement in 3 years. A few months ago, during a 5 week stay I noticed Glens phone was turned off often when he was off work, he would always have some excuse about the phone ...my son would call and say he wasnt coming home or leaving at night and coming in late never saying where he was. I found myself accusing his every move, questioning his fidelity, searching out his emails and bank statments...I showed extremely jealous behavior. Once I came home from Florida the very next day he took the family on vacation to California. I had a wonderful time, however, he showed no affection to me at all....we always held hands, touched, hugged and he always held me tight at night telling me how much he loved me. GONE! A few days after we got home, he said he had to work 4 hours and it didnt feel right, you know, the red flags...phone was accidentally left on the counter so no communication. I went to his work...no car...I waited and tried to calmly confront him. My entire life is gone, he has met a "friend" who he insists there is no sexual contact with ....he has spent all his time with her and now wants out of our relationship to heal himself ..find himself and be happy. I am inconsolable, I cry constantly, have passed out from raging anxiety, my heart is pounding out of my chest and I just can't function. Even now just writing this has caused me such depression. He says he loves me, but doesnt have passion for me. I love him, have always loved him...I feel the passion and the desire and the true happiness from our marriage. He wants a trial separation, and I know in my heart that will be the end of us. Ive read over and over it will work out, that time heals all wounds. That by showing him my true side, without the confrontation, the accusastions and threats he will see me again....I just can't seem to keep it together...I am really losing it. Friends and family have all come to my rescue but they can't help this emptiness I feel. I want to make it right with us before its too late


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

I am so very sorry, Marie. I'm glad you found TAM, lots of good support and advice here.

I have no advice, I just wish I could give you a big hug. Hang in there.


----------



## marie122 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you so much. I just made an appointment with a Therapist. This is starting to take its toll on my health. I have a 21 year old son who is supportive and gives me strength and I need to be ok for him, I know that...just when I think all the tears are gone another flood. Your kind words are very appreciated


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Therapy is good! It will be hard, but it will help you get through this.

Please keep posting!


----------

